

Europe Eyes Digital Agenda to Better Compete with the US - JumpCrisscross
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/eu-wants-to-challenge-google-with-new-digital-strategy-a-978521.html

======
lafar6502
There's one thing 'EUrope' can do to better compete with US: stop pretending
that everything Europe needs is more bureaucracy, more taxes and more
regulations. This only helps create pathologies and destroys healthy
businesses.

